# cosiddetto



## Geviert

Salve a tutti,

l'utilizzo dell'aggettivo "cosiddetto" serve a richiamare l'attenzione su un termine o parola quando se ne ritiene proprio o improprio l'uso, secondo contesto. La mia domanda è: L'utilizzo è sempre in senso negativo, spregiativo o ironico? Se voglio scrivere, ad esempio, in un saggio scientifico:

_     La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo il cosiddetto "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale" * - non ci permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.      
_
se l'aggettivo ha questo senso ironico o negativo a priori, cosa si può utilizzare? magari un più neutrale: "secondo il denominato "problema..."

Grazie.


*Metterei i sergenti anziché le virgolette doppie, poiché queste ultime hanno già di per sé un senso di distacco negativo (questo editor non accetta i sergenti).


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

Non concordo con te sull'uso di cosiddetto. Questa parola è usata anche per indicare un termine che è passato nel linguaggio comune ma non è propriamente corretto o codificato oppure, ancora, deriva da una lingua straniera. Per esempio:

Alcuni tifosi inglesi, cosiddetti hooligans, sono noti per essere molto violenti

In senso spregiativo, il termine cosiddetto indica un qualcuno o qualcosa che dovrebbe avere delle caretteristiche intrinseche della definizione stessa della cosa in questione e che invece non le ha:

Questi cosiddetti poliziotti sono peggiori dei delinquenti

In questo caso, l'intento spregiativo è molto marcato


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Giginho e grazie per la risposta.

sinceramente non colgo dove non concordi con me (e cosa mi proporresti in cambio):

"Questa parola è usata anche per indicare un termine che è passato nel  linguaggio comune ma non è propriamente corretto o codificato oppure,  ancora, deriva da una lingua straniera" = "quando se ne ritiene... improprio l'uso".

con il senso spregiativo nel tuo esempio dei polizzioti mi vuoi indicare dunque che l'uso dell'aggettivo riguarda unicamente la non appropriatezza o lo spregio del termine a cui fa riferimento? Grazie.


----------



## giginho

non concordo con te quando dici:



> L'utilizzo è sempre in senso negativo, spregiativo o ironico?



volevo dire che secondo me non è così.

Nel primo esempio il termine hooligans non è considerato spregiativo o ironico ma solo "tecnico"

Nel secondo caso è spregiativo in quanto le qualità che dovrebbe avere un poliziotto non sono presenti in determinati elementi della polizia che vengono definiti nella frase peggiori dei delinquenti.


----------



## longplay

Ciao Gev. !

Credo che, secondo una vecchia regola della quale non so l' origine, l' uso delle "..." escluderebbe la necessità del "cosiddetto" (cioè, nel tuo caso sarebbe inutile). Invece :

- la cosiddetta particella di Dio (bosone di Higgs)- andrebbe bene per sottolineare l' improprietà del termine. Comunque, la presenza delle "virgolette" o di "cosiddetto" non

sempre segnala un' improprietà di termini : la "teoria della relatività" è solo per dare risalto all' argomento.Ciao.


----------



## Geviert

Grazie. 

Allora, secondo Gigi l'aggettivo è neutrale come inciso terminologico: 

_Alcuni tifosi inglesi*, cosiddetti hooligans,* sono noti per essere molto violenti_

Domanda qui: se aggiungo l'articolo plurale diventa "spregiativo"?:

_alcuni tifosi inglesi, *i *cosiddetti hooligans, sono noti...

_Se invece va aggiunto insieme a degli aggettivi dimostrativi, allora il senso è ironico /spregiativo :  *Questi cosiddetti *poliziotti sono peggiori dei delinquenti



> Credo che, secondo una vecchia regola della quale non so l' origine, l'  uso delle "..." escluderebbe la necessità del "cosiddetto" (cioè, nel  tuo caso sarebbe inutile):



Sicuramente perché intendi le virgolette doppie nel senso di distacco che darebbe invece l'aggettivo "cosiddetto" (come se fosse una ridondanza insomma). Secondo me questo è un vizio derivato dall'espressione "tra virgolette" (in particolare nel parlato) che tende a utilizzarsi spesso nel senso del "cosiddetto" in senso ironico. Ma proprio perciò avevo meso l'asterisco. La citazione corretta (neutrale) sarebbbe con i sergenti realmente, è un vizio consolidato l'uso delle doppie secondo me.

Mi confermate se è possible dire: "secondo la denominata "particella di Dio"....


----------



## longplay

Non suona molto bene ; forse sarebbe meglio "secondo(?) il bosone di Higgs,denominato particella di Dio" o "così denominata particella...".Ciao.
"secondo il così denominato 'problema della...' ".


----------



## Sempervirens

Geviert said:


> Grazie.
> 
> Allora, secondo Gigi l'aggettivo è neutrale come inciso terminologico:
> 
> _Alcuni tifosi inglesi*, cosiddetti hooligans,* sono noti per essere molto violenti_
> 
> Domanda qui: se aggiungo l'articolo plurale diventa "spregiativo"?:
> 
> _alcuni tifosi inglesi, *i *cosiddetti hooligans, sono noti...
> 
> _Se invece va aggiunto insieme a degli aggettivi dimostrativi, allora il senso è ironico /spregiativo :  *Questi cosiddetti *poliziotti sono peggiori dei delinquenti
> 
> 
> 
> Sicuramente perché intendi le virgolette doppie nel senso di distacco che darebbe invece l'aggettivo "cosiddetto" (come se fosse una ridondanza insomma). Secondo me questo è un vizio derivato dall'espressione "tra virgolette" (in particolare nel parlato) che tende a utilizzarsi spesso nel senso del "cosiddetto" in senso ironico. Ma proprio perciò avevo meso l'asterisco. La citazione corretta (neutrale) sarebbbe con i sergenti realmente, è un vizio consolidato l'uso delle doppie secondo me.
> 
> Mi confermate se è possible dire: "secondo la denominata "particella di Dio"....



Ciao! A me risulta che la parola _secondo _debba essere posta in relazione a individui umani,senzienti ,che provano sensazioni( ma anche altro),e che facciano uso - quindi- di linguaggio per interagire con gli altri. Io farei così: Secondo gli scienziati, la denominata(cosiddetta) "particella di Dio..."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Gevi.
Io sono del parere che l'aggettivo _cosiddetto_ abbia le stesse denotazioni e connotazioni del vostro sog......er/e/es.
Se volessi dire "i cosiddetti hooligan" forse metterei in corsivo la parola inglese.
Saluti cari.
GS
PS Non mi sento invece dI sottoscrivere "la demominata particella di Dio"' e sfiderei non solo i sergenti ma anche gli ufficiali.


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Gevi.
> Io sono del parere che l'aggettivo _cosiddetto_ abbia le stesse denotazioni e connotazioni del vostro sog......er/e/es.
> Se volessi dire "i cosiddetti hooligan" forse metterei in corsivo la parola inglese.
> Saluti cari.
> GS
> PS Non mi sento invece dI sottoscrivere "la demominata particella di Dio"' e sfiderei non solo i sergenti ma anche gli ufficiali.




Ciao Giorgio!  Diamo la colpa al caldo. "..sergenti ma anche gli ufficiali".   Non riesco a seguire bene. Un aiutino?


----------



## Geviert

Grande Gigio! Ufficiali e anche i soldati 



con "del vostro sog." intendi il tedesco? Quei puntini hanno un atteggiamento sospetto, per un momento pensavo che fosse qualcosa tipo l'impiccato ;-)

Quindi per chiudere in bello: mi volete dire allora che cosiddetto va bene in senso neutrale nella mia frase? ovvero:

_La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo il  cosiddetto "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale" - non ci  permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.

_Cioè si intende che non prendo in giro o ironizzo sul "problema fondamentale..."


Semper:  Niente caldo (oppure da te ): Gigi voleva riferirsi alle virgolette a uncino, anche chiamate sergenti o caporali.


----------



## longplay

Secondo me va benissimo, con una lieve preferenza per l' eliminazione del "cosiddetto". In certi testi di carattere "scientifico", per abbreviare, si usa anche "il c.d. 'problema
fondamentale...' " ( solo per segnalartelo ). Ciao.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Possibile alternativa:

_La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo quello che Holland chiama/definisce "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale"  - non ci  permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.      _

Non conosco a fondo l'argomento e non credo che si tratti di un assioma, ma così ipotizzando si potrebbe ovviare scrivendo:

_La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo l'assioma* noto come "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale"  - non ci  permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.      _

* Con cosa si potrebbe sostituire "assioma", evitando di ripetere "problema"? Principio? Questione?
Lascio a voi


----------



## Sempervirens

stella_maris_74 said:


> Possibile alternativa:
> 
> _La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo quello che Holland chiama/definisce "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale"  - non ci  permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.      _
> 
> Non conosco a fondo l'argomento e non credo che si tratti di un assioma, ma così ipotizzando si potrebbe ovviare scrivendo:
> 
> _La mancanza di equivalenza tra le unità di analisi - secondo l'assioma* noto come "problema fondamentale dell'inferenza causale"  - non ci  permette di seguire questa strategia di ricerca.      _
> 
> * Con cosa si potrebbe sostituire "assioma", evitando di ripetere "problema"? Principio? Questione?
> Lascio a voi



Ciao Stella! [Con cosa si potrebbe sostituire "assioma", evitando di ripetere "problema"? Principio? Questione? Lascio a voi ] :  Io dico la mia. Sussunzione?


----------



## Geviert

Grazie Stella, 

_secondo il noto "problema...."_ va benissimo. 

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Stella! [Con cosa si potrebbe sostituire "assioma", evitando di ripetere "problema"? Principio? Questione? Lascio a voi ] :  Io dico la mia. Sussunzione?


SUSSUNZIONE? Ne sei proprio sicuro? Fino a pochi minuti fa nemmeno sospettavo che dal verbo SUSSUMERE si potesse estrarre questo sostantivo. Un'occhiata in Wikipedia e ho visto che è un termine di valenza filosofica, molto preciso nel suo significato. Quindi, ripeto la domanda, sei sicuro che si tratti di una SUSSUNZIONE? Se non lo sei, allora ritengo che sia proprio il caso di accettare il consiglio di Stella, adottando i termini più generici di PROBLEMA/ PRINCIPIO/ QUESTIONE che, oltre a tutto, sono compresi dai comuni mortali.


----------



## Geviert

Voga: sussunzione può essere inteso in senso lato nel significato di derivazione per induzione, come qualcosa di particolare che rientra nell'ambito di ciò che è generale (ad esempio, la condotta giusta nell'ambito della regola generale). Il sostantivo è alquanto noto come termine giuridico.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Geviert said:


> Voga: sussunzione può essere inteso in senso lato nel significato di derivazione per induzione, come qualcosa di particolare che rientra nell'ambito di ciò che è generale (ad esempio, la condotta giusta nell'ambito della regola generale). Il sostantivo è alquanto noto come termine giuridico.


Bene, non lo sapevo!
Ma, per riprendere la frase suggerita da Stella al #13, potresti infilarci SUSSUNZIONE al posto di ASSIOMA/ QUESTIONE/ PRINCIPIO?


----------

